# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Sensor light where two lights exist on 2 way switch - external

## Suma

I'm looking to get an electrician out to do some updating of our external lights.  I would like to replace an existing light with a sensor so it turns on when arriving home in the driveway.  This light is also on the same switch as another external light on the opposite side of the house.  These lights are on a two way switch also. 
Is it possible to install a sensor for one of the lights or does it get confused due to the 2 way switch etc. 
I look forward to your advice.

----------


## Sparky Direct

Hi Suma, 
You can install the separate sensor on a 2 way switch however if both lights come on now, they will both come on when the sensor turns them on. 
If you only want one of the lights to come on with the sensor have your electrician run another switched cable to control them independently - this will require a new switch mechanism as well. 
you could always buy 2 x light fittings with sensors built into them, this way they will work independently, you will just need to leave the switch on the on position. 
[You can find examples on the web site listed in my signature] 
regards 
Sparky Direct  *Edited Post*

----------


## Bros

Just to get it clear are there two lights on one switch or two lights on two switches?

----------


## Suma

> Just to get it clear are there two lights on one switch or two lights on two switches?

  Both on the same switch.

----------


## Bros

> Both on the same switch.

  Well that tells me you don't have 2 way switching. What you will have to do is get a separate switch installed for the second light you don't want on the sensor. The sensor requires power on to the sensor all the time so you will have to split the two.

----------

